# Kurs für Fischereischein???



## Brotkorb (14. April 2009)

Hallo, #h

ich möchte dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein machen aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich mich darauf vorbereiten soll. Muss ich extra einen Kurs belegen, oder schaffe ich es auch so mit Büchern und Lern-CD's?? (bestimmte Empfehlungen?) Ich komme aus NRW, weiß nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt ;+ Für Antworten jetzt schonmal danke!


----------



## Sneep (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*



Brotkorb schrieb:


> Hallo, #h
> 
> ich möchte dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein machen aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich mich darauf vorbereiten soll. Muss ich extra einen Kurs belegen, oder schaffe ich es auch so mit Büchern und Lern-CD's?? (bestimmte Empfehlungen?) Ich komme aus NRW, weiß nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt ;+ Für Antworten jetzt schonmal danke!




Hallo,

Ich denke ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang wirst du es bei der Prüfung sehr schwer haben. 

Die Durchfallerrate ist bei Prüfungsteilnehmern ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang um ein vielfaches höher.

Wenn du dann 2x die Prüfungsgebühr zahlen musst, hast du nichts verdient.

Der theoretische Teil ist nicht das Problem, aber das Zusammenstellen des Gerätes lässt sich besser erlernen, wenn man mit dem gleichen Gerät arbeitet wie bei der Prüfung.

Die Fischereiverbände in NRW bieten diese Lehrgänge an. 
Dabei gibt es eine Preisermäßigung für organisierte Angler.

Wenn du also sowieso in einen Verein eintreten willst, mach es besser vorher und nimm die Ermäßigung mit.

mfg

sneep


----------



## SC-Fischer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

...ich muss meinem Vorredner absolut Recht geben! In einem Vorbereitungslehrgang wird man ganz gezielt auf die Prüfung vorbereitet!...selber lernen mag ja ganz gut und schön sein,besser ist es aber so einen Kurs mitzumachen!....bei uns in Bayern ist es z.B. so,dass ein Vorbereitungskurs ZWINGEND ist!...auf gut Deutsch....keinen Kurs...keine Prüfungszulassung! (30Std.) sind in Bayern Pflicht!...eine Menge Holz wie ich finde!...aber es lohnt sich!

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## Brotkorb (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

Gut, danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich wohl einen Kurs belegen!


----------



## Kampfler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

hallo,
dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen, ich hab meine prüfung ohne vorbereitungskurs abgelegt, es gibt schöne online-tests, wo man sich das wissen auch kostenlos aneignen kann. in meiner prüfung saßen 40 mann, von denen vielleicht 8 oder 9 nen kurs besuch haben, bestanden haben alle 40 prüflinge ohne probleme.

war allerdings in brandenburg, weiß nicht, obs bei euch kompliziertere fragenstellungen gibt #c


----------



## BastiHessen (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

Ich glaube es geht darum, dass es in einigen Bundesländern auch ne praktische Prüfung gibt, oder irre ich mich da?
Also hier gibts keine...da ist das ohne Lehrgang auch nich das Riesenproblem...auch wenn ich den Lehrgang damals gemacht hab...mit 13 oder so


----------



## Sneep (16. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

Hallo,

Die Frage bezog sich auf eine Prüfung in NRW.

Hier gibt es 3 Teile.

Ein schriftlicher Test gehört natürlich dazu, aber darüber hinaus muss man Fische anhand von Bildkarten erkennen und ein bestimmtes Angelgerät zusammenlegen. 

Eine Aufgabe wäre z.B.eine Grundrute für Karpfen. 

Dann muss der Prüfling alle benötigten Teile wie Rute, Rolle, Schnur, aber auch Hakenlöser und Kescher zusammenstellen. 
Die Leitungslösung ist dabei oft etwas realitätsfern, vor allem was die Schnurstärken betrifft.

Auch bei der Fischerkennung ist es sehr hilfreich, wenn man mit den gleichen Karten übt, die auch später in der Prüfung vorkommen. 

Also in NRW gibt es doch eine Reihe von Durchfallern. 

Die Durchfallrate der Teilnehmer ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang liegt dabei um ein vielfaches höher.

mfG

sneep


----------



## yummi (16. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

Ich kenne wiederum niemanden, inklusive mir, der bei einer NRW-Prüfung durchgefallen ist. Einer von unserer Truppe hat einen Vorbereitungskurs gemacht. Die anderen, immerhin 7 Leute, haben es ohne geschafft.

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein. Wer sich etwas damit beschäftigt besteht in NRW die Prüfung locker auch ohne Lehrgang. 

Mir ist jedenfalls, auch aus eigener Erfahrung, nichts anderes bekannt.


----------



## Brotkorb (16. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs für Fischereischein???*

Kennt denn jemand Seiten im Internet wo man z.B. schonmal für die Prüfung üben kann?


----------

